# Cod Waw Lag



## Yangster12 (Jan 17, 2009)

well i just installed the game and you can play it but there is major lag....there is major lag when i play single player and i dont know why.....plz help!!!!!

I have Nvidia GeForce 7150M, i have plenty of memory and my speed is better then the requirement......so i dont know what the problem is HELP Plz!!!!!!


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Post your system specifcation.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh and those integrated graphics aren't really good enough to play WAW.


----------



## Yangster12 (Jan 17, 2009)

I have a Brand New
HP Pavilion dv9700 NOtebook PC
AMD Turion 64 X2
3838 MB RAM
64-bit operating system
Windows Vista Home Premium
Nvidia GeForce Go 7150M
Screen Resolution 1440by900
Direct X 10


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

its the low end graphics that is causing the problem.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

yep really low end graphics card
probably as good as a high end 5000 series nvidia graphics card


----------



## Yangster12 (Jan 17, 2009)

so can i upgrade the graphics card???

if not how much are they and which one/type would be good???


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

sorry to say but the laptop can't be upgraded or it would cost an arm and leg to do it. $300 - $800

if you want you can sell your laptop and get something like this one which will be able to play crysis just fine on medium to low settings
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220393


----------

